# So proud of my boy



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I've had my OTTB for 3 years now. We've been slowly and steadily making progress regarding scary things out on the trails. We're masters of the one rein stop to the point where he doesn't even bother to try to take off if he spooks. This year I've been able to get him out by himself, so I've been pushing his comfort zone as much as possible without overfacing him. Yesterday we had our biggest test yet. I knew he had picked up the scent of something while we were in the woods since he was a little more alert and periscoping. We got to the edge of large field where we normally switch between grazing and running around like idiots. This time there were 3 deer standing 20' away from us. Last year, possibly even 3 months ago, this would have had him tense as a board and wanting to run home at top speed. Yesterday, he took a took and instead put his head down to graze. We even did a little cantering while they were still in sight and he had no reaction whatsoever. I am so proud of him, and I know he was proud of himself when he started blowing out like a contented cat after the encounter. I love my sweet Puck, but this horse never ceases to amaze me. Just wanted to share. Nobody I know identifies with this horse thing.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

That's awesome that you and Puck have come so far in conquering spookies!  I know that kicking up deer is one thing that is always in the back of my mind when I enter a grassy field. My first horse would have certainly spooked big at a surprise like that, and I've simply never had a "wildlife encounter" with Scout yet. I hope that when we do meet deer on the trail he handles it as well as it sounds like Puck did! 

Congrats!


----------

